# MAIL: je n'arrive plus à envoyer de messages.



## SirG (25 Mars 2007)

Tout est dans le titre. 

Depuis quelques jours, je ne parviens plus à envoyer de mails avec le programme d'Apple et je suis obligé de passer par les sites sur lesquels j'ai des adresses. Je précise que cela fait la même chose pour Yahoo! et Free.

Quelqu'un sait-il ce qui se passe?:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

Devant tant de précisions techniques  le probleme étant si bien détaillé , la réponse est simple

ton mail n'envoie plus les messages

  

Mode serieux 
Après l'humour , le serieux

Serieusement, comment veux tu qu'on réponde?
Avec ton post tu ne donnes aucune infomation .

Les causes sont multiples, les solutions aussi, et ca dépend des infos fournies.

Alors un effort minimal
Quel FAI?
Quel smtp?
(eventuellement quoiqu'annexe, quel Mail 1 ou2?)

Depuis quand ca n'envoie plus?
Quel message d'ereur?
(car il  y en a probablement un)


----------



## SirG (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> _ Quel FAI?_ Free (c'était pourtant noté un peu plus haut)
> _ Quel smtp? en fait deux, celui de Free et celui de Yahoo!, configuré à merveille car j'ai utilisé ce soft depuis que j'ai mon iMac et là, depuis quelques jours, il n'envoie plus_
> _ (eventuellement quoiqu'annexe, quel Mail 1 ou2?)_ Mail 2
> 
> ...



Je précise en plus ne pas avoir touché aux paramétrages de Mail. Maintenant, je me demande si l'Airport Express et ses déconnexions ultra-répétitives ne sont pas en cause, car ça doit coïncider avec son acquisition, peut-être bien.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je précise en plus ne pas avoir touché aux paramétrages de Mail. Maintenant, je me demande si l'Airport Express et ses déconnexions ultra-répétitives ne sont pas en cause, car ça doit coïncider avec son acquisition, peut-être bien.



bon, vu la forme de ta réponse ,  je peux pas citer  ton post en entier

on reprend

FAI Free _"noté pus hau"t_ 
bieeennn
(faudra  juste  dire où tu indiques "plus haut"'  que c'est ton FAI.. )

smtp yahoo et free
OK

Et les DEUX flanchent?
donc difficile de mettre ca sur le compte  le smtp du FAI  ( configuration usuelle)
Curieuse coincidence  des deux occurences

message d'erreur de non connection entre Mail et le smtp


Eventuelle coincidence entre achat AE et les envois
( enfin l'achat  c'est secondaire , sa configuration  )

On peut raisonnablement y voir un lien ( avec la configuration , pas l'achat .. re  )

test
Pour etre sûr que ca dépend ni de mail ni des smtp

si tu as un compte Gmail configure le sur Mail avec le smtp gmail

Si t'as pas , plus besoin d'invites et  c'est un super service
https://gmail.google.com

A tous les coups ca passe pas 
or le smtp de gmail est en béton et rarement en rade
( alors que free ou yahoo ca varie)


Et sinon je ne connais pas Airport Express faudra voir ca avec d'autres

ps sympa le texte perso de 18h21


----------

